# Stuck Between A Rock And A Hard Place...need Advice



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

Helloooo Everyone

I'm currently so undecided over which MODS I wanna buy. Since I joined the forum I have had my eye on the Itaste VTR which I would have bought but there is no stock at VK at the moment. So in the interim I thought maybe a Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 & KangerTech Aerotank Dual Coil Clearomizer. Would this be an ok setup?

This would be passed on to the Love one when I receive my other MOD when it arrives. I would prefer going into a store and would not want to buy online. I'm still a green thumb in VAPING so I want to personally speak to them.

If someone could recommend some flavours from VK I would appreciate it. I have already purchased 
Vape King E-Liquids Vanilla Cream 20ML x 3 & Vape King E-Liquids VK4 x3. Would like to try something else but not sure.

Your feedback would be highly appreciated


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Hi @Darth_V@POR 

I can fully vouch for the MVP. Its a solid device with amazing battery life. Amazing product really. I use it to power my mPT2 tanks. I dont have experience with the Aerotank, but have yet to hear anyone say anything bad about it. @Matthee loves his, so do several others. So in my view that is a great setup

As for juices from VK, why not pop in and they can let you sample some of them. Thats the best way to get a few you will like. You said you prefer to go in. 

I have recently started tasting the VK juices. Some of them are really nice. I still havent written reviews. My only comment is that since their range is still fairly new they only have 12 mg strength. You may find you need a stronger juice to help with the cravings. VK are working on bringing out different strengths just not sure when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (13/5/14)

Hi

The nautilus is also good with the mvp

Haven't tasted vk flavours but VMs flavours comes highly recommended by many on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Darth_V@POR
> 
> I can fully vouch for the MVP. Its a solid device with amazing battery life. Amazing product really. I use it to power my mPT2 tanks. I dont have experience with the Aerotank, but have yet to hear anyone say anything bad about it. @Matthee loves his, so do several others. So in my view that is a great setup
> 
> ...



Thank you for the feedback @Silver, just checked now no stock of the MP2 unfortunately but will definitely give it a go sometime.

I'm going to Visit VK tomorrow and will try something different while I'm there.

I reckon there might just be something newer than the VTR. I will surely have a few mods. Thanks silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lize (13/5/14)

You can also try eciggies, they are in moreletta in pta. Know they have stock of the MVP as I bought mine last week. Think it was 880. Alternatively I would recommend that you buy from vapour mountain, they stock all eciggies hardware and their juices are absolutely awesome and definitely worth a try. I can also say that the MVP is definitely worth it. The 30s tank that comes standard isnt all that bad and I quite like it. I am also getting another tank on payday. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Hey @Darth_V@POR, I have tried a few flavours from VK, and I very much like the Kings Cream. Your taste buds need about an hour of vape time to adjust to this one. But it grows on you, well on me anyway. Really love this one. 

The others I recommend are VK4 for sure, as well as Smooth Tobacco and regular tobacco. Amaretto (best of the best of the best) which they still don't have stock of and perhaps Wacky Wicks which I have tried on my RDA. The Vape Elixer juices they offer are very awesome, definitely plasma juice and snollygoster which I love. But these are exclusively used in the RDA. While to intense for me in the kayfun, they are great for the occasional taste bud surprise. With the added benefit of having them last longer, which offsets the steeper costs.

PS. If you really want to buy some hardware, get yourself a dripper. You'll be wanting one sooner or later anyway.

Best of luck.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

shabbar said:


> Hi
> 
> The nautilus is also good with the mvp
> 
> Haven't tasted vk flavours but VMs flavours comes highly recommended by many on the forum



I will definitely be getting the Nautilus as soon as I can find stock of it somewhere  Thanks @shabbar


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

MVP with Aerotank works for me. Nautilus looks a bit top heavy on the MVP imo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeCulture (13/5/14)

hey if you want the VTR bsquared in cape town has the rights for Innokin and will definitely have stock for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

Lize said:


> You can also try eciggies, they are in moreletta in pta. Know they have stock of the MVP as I bought mine last week. Think it was 880. Alternatively I would recommend that you buy from vapour mountain, they stock all eciggies hardware and their juices are absolutely awesome and definitely worth a try. I can also say that the MVP is definitely worth it. The 30s tank that comes standard isnt all that bad and I quite like it. I am also getting another tank on payday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



@Lize, The closest place to me would be VK (Vape King) and they do have stock of the MVP luckily. I actually went in and bought one from Vape King. Thanks @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff  I have the Areotank but its kinda driving me crazy with the gurgling n liquid in my mouth. Like not too sure what I did wrong there?

I must just say that my experience with the MVP 2.0 with the IClear 16B tank is like a million times better than the twisp. My VAPE obsession has begun 

Big thanks to all the advice from the more experienced vapers, I appreciate the honest opinions,Thanks you guys Rock All of you !


Silver said:


> Hi @Darth_V@POR
> 
> I can fully vouch for the MVP. Its a solid device with amazing battery life. Amazing product really. I use it to power my mPT2 tanks. I dont have experience with the Aerotank, but have yet to hear anyone say anything bad about it. @Matthee loves his, so do several others. So in my view that is a great setup
> 
> ...





Alex said:


> Hey @Darth_V@POR, I have tried a few flavours from VK, and I very much like the Kings Cream. Your taste buds need about an hour of vape time to adjust to this one. But it grows on you, well on me anyway. Really love this one.
> 
> The others I recommend are VK4 for sure, as well as Smooth Tobacco and regular tobacco. Amaretto (best of the best of the best) which they still don't have stock of and perhaps Wacky Wicks which I have tried on my RDA. The Vape Elixer juices they offer are very awesome, definitely plasma juice and snollygoster which I love. But these are exclusively used in the RDA. While to intense for me in the kayfun, they are great for the occasional taste bud surprise. With the added benefit of having them last longer, which offsets the steeper costs.
> 
> ...





Matthee said:


> MVP with Aerotank works for me. Nautilus looks a bit top heavy on the MVP imo.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

@Alex , Bud I must just say that I tried the wacky wicks flavour at VK, man I wished that could have been floating in my tank right about now but... I bought some but must steep it a bit, wanna make the first experience one to remember. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

If you liked Wilson cola flavour toffees, their cola juice tastes just like it. Only other flavour I've tried is bubblegum one. Also decent.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> @Alex , Bud I must just say that I tried the wacky wicks flavour at VK, man I wished that could have been floating in my tank right about now but... I bought some but must steep it a bit, wanna make the first experience one to remember. Thanks man



Why do you need to steep it, just let it flow ??


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> @Lize, The closest place to me would be VK (Vape King) and they do have stock of the MVP luckily. I actually went in and bought one from Vape King. Thanks @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff  I have the Areotank but its kinda driving me crazy with the gurgling n liquid in my mouth. Like not too sure what I did wrong there?
> 
> I must just say that my experience with the MVP 2.0 with the IClear 16B tank is like a million times better than the twisp. My VAPE obsession has begun
> 
> Big thanks to all the advice from the more experienced vapers, I appreciate the honest opinions,Thanks you guys Rock All of you !


Great. For the gurgling try: (1) Unscrew the coil and make sure the space beneath the coil unit is dry. (2) Make sure the coil unit is properly fastened. (3) If all else fails, try a new coil unit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

@Alex like seriously you been helping my Vape addiction already with the E-Juices. Bought like more then six bottles


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

@Matthee , Thanks for the advice man, looks like I have had some bad luck with my tank. My first coil was DOA and thought something was seriously wrong.. LOL
I will follow your instructions and will update you once I tried it.


----------



## RoSsIkId (13/5/14)

I am running the 16B iclear on my itaste v3 and my MVP 2.0. Absolutely loving it.

Just waiting on my mini pro tank 3 and that will be switched in between the v3 and mvp.

Im starting to turn into innokin freak. Now its just stocking of all my juices. By the end of the week ill be able to put up a decent topic of all the toys and tastes.

My juices at the moment
VK Coffee - Love it
VK4 - Love it more
VK Vanilla Cream - Love it around the same
VK Choc Coconut - Love it with the others
VK Kings Cream - Tried it once, its steeping but doubt its for me, @Alex if you want it just send me a msg on the whatsapp group, its yours.
Liqua Vanilla - Vaping it on the ikit
Liqua american tobacco - Also in the ikit they are 18mg so ill keep them one side

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> I am running the 16B iclear on my itaste v3 and my MVP 2.0. Absolutely loving it.
> 
> Just waiting on my mini pro tank 3 and that will be switched in between the v3 and mvp.
> 
> ...



I didn't like the Kings Cream either, but somehow I love it now. No idea why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

Alex said:


> I didn't like the Kings Cream either, but somehow I love it now. No idea why


same here one day VK kings cream is the BOMB! and then the next is very meh...

i think its a mood dependent joose lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/5/14)

@Matthee, Your advice worked like a charm. I cleaned it out, took a step outside the box and stopped being such a N()()B  I got it working and was bellowing smoke like a rastafarian, Im so loving the adjustable air flow, it really does make a huge difference. 
@PeterHarris, I must try some of that Kings cream, I was such a N()()B when I bought my joose's, I bought a whole lot of the vanilla cream instead of kings cream #Facepalm. The VK4 is something different that's got a different flavour to it with a nice throat hit & the vanilla cream is a bit sweet but not too bad (After going through SIX bottles of the stuff I'm sure I could give you a serious review of that one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

